# Social App Idea (looking for partner)



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone,

Was curious if anyone wanted to work with me on an idea for a social app that I have. Im fairly confident it is a unique and potentially successful idea. In fact, I've seen leaks that Apple is designing some thing along the same lines for iOS. After seeing that, it spurred me to want to move on the idea even more as I would want to get it out there before they do. Plus, I got some more unique ideas to go along with it.

The only catch is that I am a novice developer. I offer a good concept, design ideas, artwork, and entry level coding skills. In exchange, a partner would ideally bring a little more programming experience to help move the development process faster, which would also prove to be a good learning tool from me. I think it is a fair partnership that both parties can benefit from.

If you are interested, please message or email me. I will go into detail about the app idea at that point.

Thanks!


----------

